# Oakly and Caue Enjoying the Warm Day



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful shots  

It was in the 50s here in CT too; bright sunny skies and it seemed almost a shame to do anything inside.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I think you kinda like those two What a great weekend day they look to have had. All of those pictures are GReat. The second and 3rd one are just awesome testament to what buddy's are


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Great shots, Rob! It was in the 50s here, too, warm enough for Finn to run next door and steal labby Zeke's tennis balls


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great shots I always love your pictures....My husband and I took our boys for a nice warm walk at the park and creek today, took my little wimpy camera and really thought I wish I had a cool camera like Rob has!!! Someday


----------



## Nola09 (Dec 20, 2009)

At first i was like "You must be in the west coast" then i seen the snow:no:

Good Looking shots and even better looken Pups


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

Great pics! I love the 6th one.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

It was beautiful in Massachusetts as well and Eleanor and I enjoyed a long morning walk in the woods- I am glad you guys got to get out and enjoy this wonderful spring day. Your boys look like they were having so much fun. That's quite a tongue there in some of the shots!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Great pics! I love the one where they are side by side......best buddies for sure!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

#6 was my favorite! What great pictures!! Beautiful boys, great friends. Loved them!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

They are so beautiful and I love the pic of them side by side. Your dogs look very happy. You are certainly giving them a great life.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob, Caue & Oakly have certainly become quite the twosome.

Before Caue came into the picture, you made having just Oakly look like such a busy task with your trips and adventures. Oakly's life seems full and unwanting. He certainly needed for nothing.

Then Caue became available and not the first one to come available or needing a home on the forum. Yet with Caue, your senses came alert, you zoned in and the next thing you know, a part of your life you didn't even know was missing was now filled with even more love and joy.

The 3 of you have blossomed even more. Who knew that could even be possible.

I guess what I'm trying to say, (clearly in a long about way), thank you for taking Caue into your home and for loving your guys the way you do. Thank you for showing us all how it can be done. Mega hugs to you.

Oh, and um, I think those boys still have a lil' allergy to that camera going on (flapp-a-ear-syndrome), so I'm ready to take them whenever. Kay? Okay! Done deal! I'll wait at the end of the end of the drive for them.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Fabulous pics Rob! I am here nursing a crappy snotty cold and Abby has her crappy broken toe, so all we can do is watch the food channel and eat Papa Murphy's Pizza. We are jealous but glad someone else is having fun!

Finn says, can I go with Rob?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are some of my favorite shots of the Maine boys. I dont know why but the third picture reminds me of two deer in the snow. Just their expression. They are such handsome happy boys.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great pictures. 4,6 and 7 are my favorites.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

those boys sure have it good over there, when's the boat coming out ??


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

AMAZING shots, they look so professional!! Of course the boys are as handsome as ever!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I,always,look forward to yr pictures!.
Another great set of shots!.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

And fun was had by all.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

They are darling. Just darling! It was really nice yesterday, wasn't it? Jupiter and my foster Maggie and I went to the beach. We don't have any snow in Portland, though!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Those handsome boys of yours always make me smile! Great pictures.


----------



## MickeyMySunshine (Jan 19, 2010)

They look very happy!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Very nice pics! Both are beautiful dogs. I like #4, enjoying a good run. :


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just beautiful pictures, as always!


----------



## showlace (Dec 25, 2009)

*WARM DAY! hahahah*

They are so amazingly CUTE! I love how happy they LOOK!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Very happy boys!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

it was -2*c and it was to nice to stay in... you must have had a fun day... Jaxson needed a bath when he finally got home


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Great pictures of your handsome boys! The snow is all melting away here to!  Yaay!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

They're gorgeous! Great pictures!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

As always I adore these pictures. The sixth one is my favorite, with four and five close behind. It should almost be illegal to have as much fun as your boys have.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Wish I had two of them but if I want to retire in the next four years I'll have to be happy with one. Plus, my house and yard are kind of small for two Golden's. They look so happy together. Love all your pics.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Such good pics of the boys!!!! Sorry Rob - Had to play around with my favorite one!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks Steve that looks cool.



sharlin said:


> Such good pics of the boys!!!! Sorry Rob - Had to play around with my favorite one!!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, spring is in the air!! Beautiful shots as always, Rob!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Beautiful beach, beautiful woods and snow and really beautiful boys!
Are they running so happily because you've called them or do they just run a lot?
they sure do look athletic; especially balancing on the rocks. they are gorgeous.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My favorite is the third!

I guess I agree with Steve!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so envious with you for having those nice beaches where the dogs can run free! Here in CT it seems almost impossible to show your pup a beach (well, from the car...) Those boys are very lucky! Love the pics.


----------



## ZANZABAR (Feb 21, 2010)

they look so happy!

that black and white background picture is awesome


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like a great time! Love the running shots!


----------



## Jason.Grosso (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks like they had a great time!


----------

